# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  FERTILIZER GB, Repelente de Insectos, Aves Antihongos / CERTIFICACIÓN ORGANICA FERTILIZANTE, REPELENTE DE iNSECTOS

## lizilatina

*Foliar Fertilizante, Repelente de insectos, aves, anti hongos.
Certificación Orgánica, muy importante para los exportadores.
El aceite de Ajo y el jugo de Ajo repele una variedad de Insectos como Trips, Arañita roja y otros, en algunos casos mata las larvas.
Los beneficios naturales ayudan a aumentar la producción de fertilizantes.
La producción agrícola es mayor!!!!!
El Metil Trisulfuro de Alilo, no esta presente en GB Fertilizer.
Aplicacion Correcta: de 25:1  a  250:1
Establecer un protocolo unico para el uso local. 
ELIZABETH HERRERA
EJECUTIVA COMERCIAL
987487525 www.sasinternationaltrading.com*Temas similares: Venta de Insecticida Acaricida con Certificación Orgánica MEJORAMIENTO DEL LABORATORIO DE CRIANZA DE INSECTOS BENEFICOS El Proceso de la Certificación Orgánica Certificacion organica - trujillo 2010 Galeria de Fotos  Insectos Predatores y Parasitoide

----------


## davemaster

una duda yo  tengo 5 hectarias de cebada y trigo es efectivo para la plaga de estos granos saludos

----------


## lizilatina

*Sí, lo es, y tiene excelentes beneficios de fertilizantes para estos cultivos.*
Le recomiendo ingresar a nuestra web: www.sasinternationaltrading.com

----------


## lizilatina

*GB Fertilizer Repelente a base de ajo,  es efectivo para plagas de cebada y trigo y también tiene beneficios de fertilizantes para estos cultivos.*

----------

